# Thermal Systems Calgary



## majella (Aug 31, 2011)

Just wondering dose anyone know of this company and if so if you have any advice or information on them... my husband has been interviewed by them and we think has secured a position. Just such a huge move that its moving very quickly we'd like to get some feedback


----------



## Andy H (Mar 16, 2012)

I have not heard of them but i was in Calgary this week from Saturday until Wednesday it is a nice friendly city which is very clean. 
I know it might not be the answer to your question but good luck with whatever you chose.


----------



## happymammy (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi Majella

My husband has also been offered a job in thermal systems, he had his interview on wednesday and is heading in September on the two year work visa. We have two young kids, im staying in Ireland. Are you staying here aswell? The company seem to look after their staff very well, my hubby has already looked into joining the gaa team to meet up with other irish lads.


----------



## majella (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi yes were goin over but later hes doin drugs test tue and they told him he could be goin in 2 weeks!!! We have 2 girls 1.5 and 5 so she has junior infants finished we would be aiming to be over for school term starts. Hopefully he has it you can't really be sure till he goes. really nervous but think we would regret it if we dont try. They are goin to secure LMO for him and then we can travel on that. What dose your husband do


----------



## happymammy (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh majella thats great news! I did not realise we could go on the lmo aswell, hes going to be in Calgary, he has already contacted the gaa team to get enrolled when he gets over! Very exciting and nervous aswell


----------



## happymammy (Feb 29, 2012)

He is a carpenter/builder


----------



## mryoshea (Jun 25, 2012)

happymammy said:


> Oh majella thats great news! I did not realise we could go on the lmo aswell, hes going to be in Calgary, he has already contacted the gaa team to get enrolled when he gets over! Very exciting and nervous aswell


My partner has been told that subject to the LMO he should be ready to travel early next week. Does anybody know anybody out there at the moment?


----------



## happymammy (Feb 29, 2012)

So far us three know each other! Are you going to?


----------



## mryoshea (Jun 25, 2012)

happymammy said:


> So far us three know each other! Are you going to?


I hope to go over in August for a few weeks. I'm a teacher so will be back at school on 27th. But for the first year I intend to head over every school break. Flights are a bit pricey though! It's exciting and terrifying at the same time. But it has to be done I suppose. There's nothing for him here unfortunately.


----------



## majella (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi girls, i don't know anyone that's why i taught id start this thread. We are really trying to work out if it is worth the move and would we be able to survive on just one salary or would i have to work also. I don't mind working but then you have childcare costs etc... Shea is goin first so i suppose few weeks into it he should have a fare idea if its a winner. Id love to hear from other people living in calgary about life there, schools, renting and what way schools work?Nice to know there is 3 of us so far i think company said they hope to hire 100!!!


----------



## happymammy (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes i agree with you there, i also work school terms but we have two daughters so will depend on the price of flights at the time aswell. We havnt told them yet, if i feel they are being affected by not having their dad here im going to head over the lmo covers wives and children aswell plus you can work over there with your qualifications. Its bittersweet at the minute, im excited about having future in canada and sad my hubby and bestfriend is going to be in another country.


----------



## happymammy (Feb 29, 2012)

Majella, us girls never have a problem finding support and friendship. I think we are kind of in the same boat, we dont want to jump in altogether for now but just see how he gets on first and let them suss out calgary and how their wages are and the cost of things, at the minute here your probably doing what we are and just existing so no matter what things can only get better. The wages are very good, hubby said its ten days on four days off, i would of asked them hundreds of questions but you know men they dont dig for information, did yous hear any other info?


----------



## happymammy (Feb 29, 2012)

There seems to be Facebook pages with Calgary, and also irish living in Calgary, there is an irish cultural society set up aswell, and wait for it......plenty of irish pubs for a bit of craic agus ceol and the gaa matches of course


----------



## majella (Aug 31, 2011)

He was told its mon to fri 50 hours a week Wages were 30 an hour plus 9.6% which works out about 34 an hour we think and a good chance for advancement in company hes doin drugs test this morn. what was your hubby told?


----------



## happymammy (Feb 29, 2012)

Like i said he didnt dig, but maybe there is a chance to bank days like work the ten days and then have your four days off???? Where you given any other info? Im a wagon for information im a notebook and pen kinda girl and would have kept them there all day with questions haha


----------



## mryoshea (Jun 25, 2012)

Ladies, we'll get this sorted! My partner has been asked to be ready for early next week so he'll probably be one of the first over there. They are accommodated for the first two weeks and then get their own place. We don't know where yet, Calgary or Edmonton. Flights seem to be "cheaper" from Gatwick. The security of a two year contract is reassuring and I think the Company is very family oriented so I'm sure they will have loads of info for us once the men have committed themselves to the contract. It will be lonely for us here without them, especially you two with children, but as a means to an end it's a great opportunity.


----------



## happymammy (Feb 29, 2012)

Also majella hes not heading until sep so he will probably have all that then, do you think they will be share renting or is he looking into just renting a house for the family asap


----------



## happymammy (Feb 29, 2012)

Myroshe does that mean youve no kids and would be available to babysit if we all head over???? Hahaha....joke


----------



## happymammy (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes flights do look cheaper, and company seems to be offering a great package, its such a boost to the lads to be wanted and offered a job that they deserve


----------



## majella (Aug 31, 2011)

Really hope its as good as it looks, happymammy what ages are your kids?


----------



## happymammy (Feb 29, 2012)

4 and 8, we live in meath. I feel everything happens for a reason and the fact its running so smoothly and fast is maybe because its meant to be, im trying to look at it from that angle anyways lol, the otherside of the coin is however leaving my family and especially my parents and sis and wee nephew breaks my heart just thinking about it


----------



## majella (Aug 31, 2011)

Ya me too but sure at least they are goin first im not goin to make any major changes till his sure it is the best thing for us.I better go do something lovely chatting to you guys keep in touch


----------



## happymammy (Feb 29, 2012)

We are on summer holidays here, weather is picking up thank god, chat soon


----------



## mryoshea (Jun 25, 2012)

ha ha indeed!! my kids are grown and living in Aus and England so I wouldn't know what to do with smallies...ha ha.


----------



## happymammy (Feb 29, 2012)

Ah no bother to ya sure its like riding a bike haha, wow you are all over the world, how do you cope?


----------



## mryoshea (Jun 25, 2012)

It's desperate! Eldest son in Aus over two years. Second son on contract work in Poland and the two daughters in London and liverpool. Just back from Liverpool actually. The thought of rattling around on my own here is n't great but I'll try to get over at the end of the month. having said that nothing is confirmed yet, that LMO thingie is being processed. Did you say the company does deals on flights? My guy didn't ask all the questions I'd have asked!! I'd head off with him but I have one of those permanent, pensionable jobs! i keep telling myself we'll be grand...


----------



## happymammy (Feb 29, 2012)

I think you are definitely in a great position to go as you could take a career break to c how it goes without upsetting the kids, not sure about the flights but would be great if they did!


----------



## happymammy (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi all, ive found Irish in Calgary Facebook page


----------



## mryoshea (Jun 25, 2012)

Good on you! Must have a nose through it. Still no word on the LMO. We're sitting around waiting for the phone to ring!


----------



## happymammy (Feb 29, 2012)

Did he have to fill out any forms for that?


----------



## happymammy (Feb 29, 2012)

Im getting a wee bit obsessed ive been researching non stop lol


----------



## mryoshea (Jun 25, 2012)

happymammy said:


> Did he have to fill out any forms for that?


i don't know! It's teh Labour Merit opinion. The company Thermalsystems that offered him the job submit it to the Canadian gov and they approve it. You bring that with you to the airport and that gets you in. That Irish in Calgary facebook page is a real find. I just messaged a carpenter who is heading out on 9th July. He had his interview the wed after keith's. they're moving fairly fast!


----------



## britplumber (Mar 17, 2012)

majella said:


> Just wondering dose anyone know of this company and if so if you have any advice or information on them... my husband has been interviewed by them and we think has secured a position. Just such a huge move that its moving very quickly we'd like to get some feedback


i have heard of them and worked on project with them they are a reputable company


----------



## happymammy (Feb 29, 2012)

Also check out irish families in calgary page, and living in Calgary.ie, dare i feel excited!!!! Looks amazing


----------



## majella (Aug 31, 2011)

*Any word yet*

Hi girls, just wondering if ye heard any news yet?


----------



## mryoshea (Jun 25, 2012)

majella said:


> Hi girls, just wondering if ye heard any news yet?


Hi, Majella, no nothing today. email on fri to say that LMO would be in on Monday and that they'd send on the contracts. They have to be signed and sent back I think.


----------



## mryoshea (Jun 25, 2012)

News just in> Flights to be booked for wed 11th at 6 from dublin.


----------



## majella (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey, my husband can't go tomorrow still has to tie up loose ends here hoping they will take him later. I think there is some goin in a few weeks time emailed them this yesterday but no reply yet


----------



## mryoshea (Jun 25, 2012)

I think there's 32 travelling tomorrow . All got lmo and are to be emailed contracts. Still no idea where he'll be based . I'll keep you updated


----------



## majella (Aug 31, 2011)

*goin in 2 weeks*

Hey, good news he's going either the 23 or the 30th of june. such a relief gives us time to finish up things. Did your husband go today?


----------



## mryoshea (Jun 25, 2012)

majella said:


> Hey, good news he's going either the 23 or the 30th of june. such a relief gives us time to finish up things. Did your husband go today?


Hi, yes he's over there now. They think they'll be sent to fort mackay up above edmonton, check out new page Irish travelling to thermal systems canada


----------



## majella (Aug 31, 2011)

mryoshea said:


> Hi, yes he's over there now. They think they'll be sent to fort mackay up above edmonton, check out new page Irish travelling to thermal systems canada


Hi, can't find that page is it on this site?


----------



## happymammy (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi majella hows things?


----------



## majella (Aug 31, 2011)

*still waiting*

hey there,
still waiting to hear if hes goin they were supposed to be goin the 23 or the 30 of june but company reassessed there need for more workers!!! so dosent look good


----------



## happymammy (Feb 29, 2012)

R you serious? We havnt heard anything like that


----------



## happymammy (Feb 29, 2012)

Who told him that majella?


----------



## majella (Aug 31, 2011)

The guy that interviewed him in dublin jake. The first lot went out he was supposed to go but couldn't then he was to go 2 weeks later there was no probs then we got word that they were reassessing things bla bla that went on for weeks then the last word was last week saying that they wouldn't be bringing over anymore at the moment but would keep us updated and that if we got any other oppertunity of work were to take it that they couldn't say for sure that they would be bringing any more over so that is where we are now.Whats the story with ye ?


----------



## mryoshea (Jun 25, 2012)

majella said:


> The guy that interviewed him in dublin jake. The first lot went out he was supposed to go but couldn't then he was to go 2 weeks later there was no probs then we got word that they were reassessing things bla bla that went on for weeks then the last word was last week saying that they wouldn't be bringing over anymore at the moment but would keep us updated and that if we got any other oppertunity of work were to take it that they couldn't say for sure that they would be bringing any more over so that is where we are now.Whats the story with ye ?


Wow that's terrible news . Keith and the others are working away and are being paid and treated very well. They're a good company fro
what we have experienced so far. They have all got their lmo and signed contracts for two years. Keith is going to see if he can find out anything from this end. He said a company in Galway are giving a three month contract think they're icdl. As soon as I know anything about the thermal system situation I'll let you know. Hang tough! I'm in pincher creek at the moment with Keith. Home on 21 aug. x


----------



## majella (Aug 31, 2011)

No Dont say to much i think some guys kicking up and making things difficult for others were just sitting tight and not going to hassle to much things will work out. Thanks for concern though


----------



## happymammy (Feb 29, 2012)

We r trying to get threw to them the past 5 hours to c whats going on


----------



## majella (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Happymamma, How did you get on with company did you get any news?


----------



## happymammy (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi Majella

Yes My hubby and the other lad he was going with are no longer needed, absolute disgrace the way they are allowed do this to families! Basically if you hadnt of said anything to me we would still be organising to head in September!!


----------

